# So... I adopted a hairless girl... Yeah, we know where this is going.



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

About 4 weeks ago I got two girls. Turned out one of those girls was pregnant and turned massively aggressive when she had her babies. So I seperated her from the other girl and picked up a hairless female so she wouldn't be alone. 

About 4 days ago, the hairless gave birth. Now, I've read tons of stories about how hairless females have sooo much trouble, they have lactation issues and all sorts of such. So far, so good. We haven't lost any babies and everyone looks healthy.

The only problem: They squeak. A lot. Like constantly. Like someone is hurting them. CONSTANTLY.

This is the 3rd batch of babies I've had the joy of being able to watch grow into adoreable little ratties. The first two batches were no where NEAR this noisy. Is something wrong? Should I change the bedding type(right now I have a pelleted paper bedding, in the past it's shown itself to be about as dust free as you can get and it doesn't make a huge mess)? I have one of my old shirts in there, which she has made a nest out of(right where I can see them and keep an eye on things, she's so amiable to my meddling, lol). 

Is there ANYTHING abnormal about this? I'm just vaguely worried because of the frequency and urgency with which they squeak.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, when I had my litter of rittens, they all sqeaked alot, and loudly  it was peep peep peep all the time, and all of them turned out fine.

Ill let someone with more knowledge answer this further though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a theory, that the louder the babies are as eepers, the quieter they are as adults...so far my rescue bubs have been like that LOLOL...be thankful, screamers and diva's for almost 2 years or 5 weeks of eeping? I know which one I pick 

Your girly is probably double rex not a genetic hairless (so hard to tell apart, but true hairless are not common).


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

Spaz, I sooo hope you're right! lol. As far as hairlessness, I suppose you're probably right. She has no hair anywhere except an almost beard, lol.


----------



## ahoff4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, Im new to the forum so I dont mean to take over the thread, (i dont know how to start a new one) but Im worried my new hairless girl is pregnant. shes grown alot tummy wise since i bought her about a two weeks ago, shes kind of bell/ pear shaped and her nipples definitely stick out more than my furred rat (though i dont know how much is acceptable for hairless rats, maybe they just look big because of the lack of fur) But I've been poking around and ive heard so many awful things about hairless mothers... Any advice / does she look pregnant to you?


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

That looks pretty pregnant to me!!

Kaz x


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats a belly for ya. Make her a thread and we can chat there.


----------

